# dept picnic



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> iam just going to tell myself over and over than i belong !and no matter what happens i will have my bottle of scotch handy i feel everyday like life is getting better the more i respect myself and others .


Excellent, MrFrantic! :banana

Star :yay


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Keep us posted, okay? :b 

Star :hug


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> ill keep you !posted nobody else gives a ratts butt :lol *I think there are lots of lurkers here, don't you?* :blah :evil is today at 2:00 giving there is no fires .. :thanks


It's 12:58 here--what time is it there?

I am assuming your picnic is very soon?

You will do just fine and i'll bet you have a good time, too! :hug :banana

Pig out some for me, will you? I don't drink much, but probably would at that picnic! :lol opcorn :hb :drunk

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

So California is an hour behind and back east is 2 hours ahead.

I've only been out here 7 years and am still not used to it. hee hee

What are you wearing to the picnic?


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Do you see your best friend every day?


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

That is cool!

I couldn't imagine not seeing my best friend (whom is also my husband) every day. 

From the 12th to the 20th (when I'm back east) I won't see him unless we videoconference--which we probably will.

Is your friend going to the picnic with you?


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> well the picnic was a disaster * Oh no--that's too bad! * :stu nobody really showed *I'd love that, though...*and it was short due to alot of calls *Little fires?* ...wich iam taking the day off totally cause ive been drinking *Smart move, MrFrantic! * :fall so me and red *Is Red your girlfriend?* will have to make our own party a lil bit later * Cool--what about Tedd, will he be there, too?.... *:b and star you will be fine video conf will help ya * yes, I think it will and we'll phone each other every day, but the videoconferencing will help, that's true.*


*I am proud of you for attending that picnic, though.* :banana

*Good job!*

Star :boogie


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

My big sister has _gorgeous_ red hair, too. Her nickname is _Hair_! :lol

Thanks my trip will be a blast, I know, even though I will miss George, Ebony, and Noel. I'll get to visit with my daughter, mom, dad, brother, and sister (if she's speaking to me--if she's being mean to Lauren--*I* won't be speaking to *her*). I miss them, too! :banana

Then again, I may just


> lay the smack down on her


 like you say. :mum

Did Red go to the picnic with you?

star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> no she had things to do with her son *What age is her son?* and mother:stu tonight were going to fireworks show at sutter home winery *Well, that must've been pretty cool!* ..her aunt and uncle are part owners (real snobbs) *I have a brother-in-law who is a college professor and a real snob, too. * :b but its a free show with plenty of parking did i say free parking? *Awwwwwwwwwwwww....right! Cool fireworks and free parking--who cares if they're snobs!* :lol anyway have a good night and stay out of trouble :afr


We had a blast setting off our own (legal) fireworks and watching the whole neighborhood set off illegal ones in the streets and everywhere--Boise goes wild with fireworks *everywhere--*you dont' have to go anywhere. No arrests either! It was fun! :yay My brother has been arrested a couple of times setting off fireworks he brought to WV from NC. :lol I have to get him out here next year. He'll freak out. :wtf :rofl

I tired to stay out of trouble, but I just couldn't stay away from that Diet Coke and those Doritos--my God it was terrible! :shock

Star


----------

